

Ask HN: Where to look for startup jobs in Europe? - torbica

I mean on which job sites.
======
maxmcq
Try enternships.com - its a really great site that lists entrepreneurial jobs
(mainly internships). I am from Ireland and got a job with a startup in San
Francisco for the summer. I found the job posting on Enternships.com. Looking
at the site now their database has grown hugely since I found that posting a
few months ago. Would highly recommend it! Let me know how you get on!

------
ayers
If you are in the UK, you could try <http://www.coderstack.co.uk/>

------
LaggedOut
What is your skill set? developer? designer?

~~~
torbica
Developer: .NET, Java, Axum, Cloud Computing, Perl, C, SQL and NoSql :), basic
Perl and Ruby, Windows (Win32 API) and Linux

